

2015 World Video Game Hall of Fame Inductees Announced - ChrisArchitect
http://www.museumofplay.org/press/releases/2015/06/2108-2015-world-video-game-hall-fame-inductees-announced

======
ChrisArchitect
Pong, Pac-Man, Tetris, Super Mario Bros., DOOM, and World of Warcraft

